# Long stay hotels in Phuket



## EdwardHayward (Sep 24, 2012)

My family and I will be staying in the Phuket area for about 3 months starting in March. I'd like to find a hotel/furnished apartment that I can pay by the week or month. It doesn't have to be in Phuket. Anyplace within about a 20 minute drive. I'm looking for some place that's affordable, yet clean and modern and in a nice area.

Any suggestions?

And may I just add, this forum is fantastic. I've been reading old posts and they've been extremely helpful. I've gotten answers to questions I hadn't even thought to ask.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

2.5yrs since we left Phuket, but here's a start.

There are plenty of real estate places dealing in villa/condo rentals for foreigners; if you knwo the start/end dates suggest do a copy/paste email to a few of them - if they don't answer - on to the next one! 

Things to clarify with a short-term like this would include what is/is not included in the monthly fee. 

Water
Electricity
Internet
Some also offer bedding/towels - things you maybe don't want to buy - and offer a laundry service, again something to check the costs of. 
We had a furnished bungalow where the rent included water and internet, laundry service was optional. 
With electricity if it's a set rate per month expect it to be high - to allow for people who run air con constantly - and even if you don't, you don't want to be n a situation where you are subsidising other tenants' electricity bills.
As for area - Phuket's a big place - and if you do like the beach etc, or want nightlife (or not want nightlife) read up on the different areas. Public transport was almost non-existent when we were there (Chalong) and as the beaches on the east side are hardly suitable for swimming it was a regular 25km round trip for a swim. And don't underestimate the traffic - 20 minutes won't get you far at peak times.

Also see this thread: Phuket beaches and apartments


----------

